# Indian IT Programmer dreaming of Canada...



## canadadreams (Sep 29, 2012)

Greetings from India. Just begun using this forum.

I am thinking of moving to Canada permanently in a couple of years or so. I am a 33 year old single Indian male. I am a Java developer with around 6 years of experience. I quit my last job this may and am not planning to take up any work at all until april.

I have a few questions regarding moving to Canada, and it would be great if you could help me out with them.

How long does the whole process take in India once I start with the application. Can the application be done all by myself or is it better if I go through an immigration consultant/agent. What are the general steps and how much time does each step take? Although I require to show proof of funds for around 11.5k CAD, showing how much would be better?

If I take up employment in another country, say, the Gulf or Singapore, can I apply for Canada from that country.

What is the IT scene like in Canada? What kind of software development jobs are available. I wouldn't mind working in a smaller organisation on slightly less-than-average pay if the work is good.

In your experience, which would be the best place in Canada to look for a Java/Python programming job? What are the monthly expenses in that city, say, if i stay in a 1 room kitchen unit by myself, cook in, and go out like once or twice a week (I am a complete teetotaler, if that helps)? As for my nature, I am not a spendthrift, and can live very well within my means. To begin with, I would not mind starting again at the lowest programming level to gain canadian experience. Also, how much money do you think I will need to save before moving to Canada so that I can survive until I get a decent programming job.

Is it possible to get a Canadian job directly from India before even applying?

How does one go about applying through PNP?

All replies much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

canadadreams said:


> Greetings from India. Just begun using this forum.
> 
> I am thinking of moving to Canada permanently in a couple of years or so. I am a 33 year old single Indian male. I am a Java developer with around 6 years of experience. I quit my last job this may and am not planning to take up any work at all until april.
> 
> ...


Hi,

When it comes to immigrate to Canada all timetables are average, and subject to change from one minute to another. One of the options you have is to apply for the Federal Skilled Worker Program, which is *suspended *at the moment, and am afraid your profession wasn't listed. Other option you have is through employment; You will have to find an employer willing to sponsor you and go thru the hoops and loops to obtain the proper Labour Market Opinion (LMO).

There's always the option to come as an student, and lastly: marriage. Moreover, hiring an immigration Attorney/Consultant it is always a personal decision. 

In regards to where to find employment, it is a bit unpredictable and vague. For instance, my son who is into 3D found a job with a division label of EA in Edmonton - I personally would've never thought they would be here-, and his salary allows him to be fully independent should he decide to move out. 

If you end up here in Alberta, and based on you lifestyle in these current market conditions, anything between $1,800 - $2,200 monthly after tax, should be enough to afford a basic living.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## canadadreams (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Jrge. Much appreciate your reply.

So i guess if my vocation is not on the list, the only way for me to get into Canada would be through studying in Canada.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

canadadreams said:


> Thanks Jrge. Much appreciate your reply.
> 
> So i guess if my vocation is not on the list, the only way for me to get into Canada would be through studying in Canada.


Hi,

No, but also through employment and marriage. I am aware each Canadian Province has an Immigrant Nominee Program, but quiet frankly, I am not up the speed on those.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## canadadreams (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Jrge. I will check into the Nominee Programs.

Cheers


----------

